# Timed PC Shutdown



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Now this will be nothing new to most advanced users but i think its usefull for all so here it is for all the rest.

Very simple

Start > Run > Cmd > shutdown -s -t xxxx

Where xxxx is the time in seconds before you want your PC to shutdown.

Nice and easy no messing around with Scheduled tasks ect.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

*firestormer,

What OS (Operating System) does this work on. I've tried it with 98SE.....nothing !!!
I get a message saying "Cannot find the file "Cmd"(or one of it's componets).*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also schedule shutdown with task scheduler, so you can have it shutdown anytime.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

This works with XP.

To launch command prompt in 98 you must type something different but i cant remember what. try cmd.exe that might work, or command.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For W98, use the following command in a batch file or run by the scheduler.

rundll32.exe shell32.dll,SHExitWindowsEx 8


----------



## mydogtoby (May 9, 2005)

This also works with XP - thanks.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Dos'nt work on vista time is limited to 99 sec


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For Vista, try scheduling SHUTDOWN.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I always use this with XP. Very annoying that vista has a 600 sec limit (10 min).


----------

